# Lancaster, CA ID#A4461455, "Taz" Male, 3yrs, B&T



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Taz is a three year old black and tan male. He seemed to be about 75-80 lbs. He is an owner surender. They said he is good with kids but I don't know. When I approached his cage he came on very strong barking growling and showing teeth. After a few short minutes he was eating out of my have hands and licking me. I'm afraid that his initial reactions is going to scare people away. He is a very nice dog once given a chance to open up. I only spent about fifteen minutes with him and he cried and cried when I left. So he will bond to who ever gives him the time of day. I really liked this guy and if I could I would snatch him up in a heart beat. If I can help in any way just let me know. 

Department of Animal Care & Control


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

:bump:


----------

